# New pilgrim ginger beer condition is awesome



## Joelbest (Jan 30, 2021)

Another one today


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 30, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> View attachment 218066Another one today


I love your ginger beers and poisons.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice, Where's Hamilton?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 30, 2021)

Those are great ginger beers!  I'd love to find some of those someday.



hemihampton said:


> Nice, Where's Hamilton?


It's a city in Ontario, between Toronto and Niagara Falls.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2021)

That's what I thought but there's lots of Hamilton's all over the world.


----------



## brent little (Jan 31, 2021)

Hamilton ,Ontario ,Canada. Thses are considered #1 bottles in rarity. Being the easiest to find. The rarest are considered #5. This ginger is in the 50-75 buck range.


----------

